# Band with a 6 string guitarist and a 7 string guitarist.



## jerm (May 14, 2008)

Im curious as to know if theres a band where one of the guitarist uses a 6 string and the other uses a 7 string......

Thanks


----------



## TimSE (May 14, 2008)

my band 
altho the other guitarist is slow but surly makin his way over to the 7s



also mercenary i think


----------



## Mattayus (May 14, 2008)

Megadeth


----------



## PostOrganic (May 14, 2008)

Strapping Young Lad
Not 100% sure but I think Spawn of Possession does as well.


----------



## jerm (May 14, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Megadeth


haha ya i figures Megadeth with the addition of Chris

to the dude ^^, Mercenary are amazing


----------



## Celiak (May 14, 2008)

Deftones


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 14, 2008)

Nocturnal Rites


----------



## Mattayus (May 14, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Deftones



....? i thought it was just Carpenter on his own?


----------



## Demeyes (May 14, 2008)

My band does it. It forces you to do different chord voicings and play things in different ways than when we were both playing 6's.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (May 14, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> ....? i thought it was just Carpenter on his own?



Chino plays guitar there aswell.


----------



## Carrion (May 14, 2008)

Do you mean actually using the 7th string to its fullest?

William Seghers played a Uni when in Quo Vadis, but never used the 7th.


----------



## amonb (May 14, 2008)

Collide. In their "Live at the El Ray" DVD one guitarist has an Ibby 7 and the other has a PRS 6er.


----------



## british beef (May 14, 2008)

Sikth, pin uses a blackmachine 7, Weller uses a PRS


----------



## Stitch (May 14, 2008)

british beef said:


> Sikth, pin uses a blackmachine 7, Weller uses a PRS



Since when?


----------



## lucasreis (May 14, 2008)

Adema used to do that with their old guiarrist.

One played a seven and the other played a LP tuned to Bb standard.

Now they have a new guitarrist and I´m not sure if he uses sevens or sixes.


----------



## Ze Kink (May 14, 2008)

Amoral. And the 6-string guitarist plays in standard E and drop D, so no "cheating" with tuning the sixer to B there.



As you can see. There's some studio diary videos on youtube too.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2008)

Orgy did. 

Ryan Shuck used an Ibanez 7, can't remember what the other dude used.


----------



## eleven59 (May 14, 2008)

Rick said:


> Ryan Shuck used an Ibanez 7, can't remember what the other dude used.



He used custom shop Jackson 6-strings mainly, though he had some cool oddities too (like a couple Roland synth guitars, a nice white Parker, etc.).


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (May 14, 2008)

I have a performance dvd where James Hetfield is playing a 7-string ltd, and Kirk was using a six-string. I'm assuming he tuned the B to a C and dropped the other strings a whole step, as Kirk tuned to drop C. You can see James playing the same guitar in various parts during Some Kind Of Monster documentary. Of course they both normally use 6-strings...just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

I used to be in a band that did it.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> I have a performance dvd where James Hetfield is playing a 7-string ltd, and Kirk was using a six-string. I'm assuming he tuned the B to a C and dropped the other strings a whole step, as Kirk tuned to drop C. You can see James playing the same guitar in various parts during Some Kind Of Monster documentary. Of course they both normally use 6-strings...just thought I'd throw that in there.



Yeah, i think he used some kind of redundant tuning like CCGCFAD or something though.


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 14, 2008)

Epica.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 14, 2008)

I know it's not exactly what's being asked, but Cry For Silence have one 6-stringer and one 8-stringer..



british beef said:


> Sikth, pin uses a blackmachine 7, Weller uses a PRS



Nope, Pin used 6-strings in SikTh.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 14, 2008)

Spawn of Possession, as someone else mentioned.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Epica.



Nocturnal Rites, too? I dont know if they've been mentioned.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 14, 2008)

Arcturus? I know one of their guitarists played a six and the other a seven, but I've no idea about their respective tunings.


----------



## philkilla (May 14, 2008)

PostOrganic said:


> Strapping Young Lad
> Not 100% sure but I think Spawn of Possession does as well.



Yes, SOP does.

Jonas #1 plays a Seven tuned to Standard B

Jonas #2 plays a Six tuned to B with the added 4th (2nd string half-step down)

Also Negativa does the same...but they tune really weird.

Steeve uses a Six in what sounds like could be C standard..

Luc uses a Seven (sexy Ibanez S) tuned either in F or G....there is no telling with those guys sometimes though.


----------



## Regor (May 14, 2008)

As mentioned, Epica and Nocturnal Rites

Also, Cellador used to, but that guitarist is no longer in the band... and he didn't use the B in the band either.


----------



## Naren (May 14, 2008)

Mors Principium Est.

The lead guitarist plays Ibanez seven-strings and the mainly-rhythm guitarist plays Jackson six-strings.



Metal Ken said:


> I used to be in a band that did it.



I've been in two bands that did it. In one band, I played a six in EADGBE while the other guitarist played a seven in FCGCFAD. In the other band, I played a seven in ADGCFAD and the other guitarist played a six in DGCFAD.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2008)

Meshuggah used to back in the day before Marten joined the band. Fredrik was on vocals and 7-string and Jens was on rythm. For example, this vid:



Jens is the guy with the V.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 15, 2008)

Jag Panzer

Matron (my old band, and one of 7DT's current bands) James plays his 7's and Sam plays 6's, both tuned down a whole step. SOunds really good.

Interlock used to, with John playing an Ibanez S7420 and Chris using an ESP KH2, but Chris left the band and his replacement (Martin) uses 7's.


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 15, 2008)

Cry for Silence.

Alex uses an 8 string and the other guy uses a 6.

Anyone remember atakku ? (Now latitudes) in the uk, Adam use to use a 7 string and the other guy, forgot his name used a 6 string.


----------



## Mattayus (May 15, 2008)

british beef said:


> Sikth, pin uses a blackmachine 7, Weller uses a PRS





Stitch said:


> Since when?



Haha yeah, no he doesn't, they both use 6s tuned Ab, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb, so it's 7 string tuning with the second string missing really


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2008)

I've seen a few local bands who do it as well.

I jam with some guys, and the other guitar player plays 6. Sounds cool.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 15, 2008)

Pain of Salvation too in some songs, 
I don't know if they still do it now with the mayones
when I saw them live in 2004 in some songs Daniel Used a 7 string Ibby 7X21 and Johan his 6 strings ESP


----------



## Lozek (May 15, 2008)

Aborted


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Aborted



really?


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Nocturnal Rites, too? I dont know if they've been mentioned.


----------



## Durero (May 15, 2008)

I remember a Suicidal Tendencies video from way back in which there was a white UV7PW and a regular six.


----------



## Leon (May 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I used to be in a band that did it.



+1


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 15, 2008)

Diecast does, can't remember the guys' names, but the lead guitarist uses a beautiful S7, the other guy a 6 string RG. Not sure, but from the sound (saw then live) I'd say they both tuned to B standard.

If I can get the project together I want, I'll be in a band that does this... the other guitarist has no interest in 7's , but I think the combination could be incredible! Rather than doubling everything, the ability to do chord inversions and harmonies makes me drool!


----------



## Reece Fullwood (May 15, 2008)

My band too haha, OPUS NEX,
Dave our others guitarist is saving for a C7 and an amp!


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Durero said:


> I remember a Suicidal Tendencies video from way back in which there was a white UV7PW and a regular six.



"You Can't Bring Me Down."


----------



## mindstorm (May 15, 2008)

The Vai band - Dave Weiner uses 7's, Steve uses 6's


----------



## Dwellingers (May 15, 2008)

Aborted Yes - A ESP ECLIPSE and an UVV when I saw them. both Mercenary Guys uses 7strings.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 15, 2008)

You better be checking out all these bands, man.


----------



## Lozek (May 16, 2008)

Nick said:


> really?



Yup, ESP Eclipse and UV7BK. Although, i think they may now have both changed to Eclipse 6's.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 16, 2008)

Dwellingers said:


> Aborted Yes - A ESP ECLIPSE and an UVV when I saw them. both Mercenary Guys uses 7strings.



The rhythm guitarist in Mercenary uses a Schecter 6 on a lot of their stuff, whereas Martin always uses 7s


----------

